# Voting Begins for 2008 D-League All-Star Game



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

EL SEGUNDO, CA - The official 2008 NBA Development League All-Star ballot was unveiled and voting is now underway. The second annual D-League All-Star Game will be held on Saturday, Feb. 16 on Center Court at NBA Jam Session at Ernest N. Morial Convention Center and will be televised live on NBA TV during NBA All-Star weekend in New Orleans. 
Fans can visit D-League.com or D-Fenders.com to vote daily for their favorite players. Each vote cast will be entered to win a trip to Game One of the 2008 D-League Finals. On each ballot, fans may choose four guards, four forwards and two centers they wish to see in the D-League All-Star Game. Voting will conclude Feb. 1.

All D-League players who have appeared in at least 50 percent of their games were included on the ballot. Highlighting this year's ballot are 2007 D-League All-Star guard Brian Chase (15.7 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.3 apg), forward Sean Banks (21.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 3.8 apg) and forward Stephane Lasme (D-League leader in blocked shots) of the Los Angeles D-Fenders.
In 2007, during the D-League's inaugural All-Star Game in Las Vegas, Pops Mensah-Bonsu, on assignment to the Fort Worth Flyers from the Dallas Mavericks, earned MVP honors as he led the Eastern Division All-Stars to a 114-100 victory over the West.

The D-Fenders will host the Dakota Wizards on Friday, January 4th at STAPLES Center with a 3:30pm tip-off. Having a Lakers ticket for a STAPLES Center home game is also your ticket to a lower level seat for the D-Fenders game that same day. For ticket information call (310) 426-6031.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Rod Benson and Morris Almond highlight my ballot


----------

